# have a problem with my ford truck



## bdemir (Dec 31, 1999)

i purchased a ford truck and i have a few problems with it. The one that i have to fix now is the gas leaks. Well it has two tanks and they both seem to leak.The truck was used for plowing and there is alot of rust under neath the truck should i try to fix it or take it straight to a shop. Also i was wondering if it could be a line problem because bouth tanks are loosing gas fast. My new used Ford f 250 87 4x4 came with a western 7'6&quot; pro plow and i paid 4800 and its going to need an engine soon. Did i overpay and should i try to fix it myself.


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

I bought an 85 used Ford 6 years ago with a utility bed on it for $1500. The reason I got it so cheap, is younger guys usually buy used 4X4's, but they don't want utility bed trucks. It had a remanufactured engine with 8,000 miles on it. It also had leaking tanks so I took it to a radiator shop to get soldered. He had several tanks he had taken off of new roach coach trucks and they had put on bigger rear tanks. He put one of them on and it cost $50 for the tank and $25 to install it. If you can't find a deal like that, I would get an oversized tank, 38 gallon and put it on or have it put on and forget the front tank. Once they start rusting, they usually keep on rusting.

----------
[email protected]
http://pages.prodigy.net/eric.erickson/index.html


----------



## bill (Jan 1, 2000)

As far as if you paid to much - you have
to look at the overall market on what is
available and what are the asking prices.
Blue book with the miles you have might
give you some guidelines. There is blue
book site on the net.
I had leaking rusty lines such as gas lines
trans cooler and something else I forgot.
Plow trucks usually develop these leaks
as they age and are used for plowing and
salting. After plowing clean the underside
of the truck- light pressure wash pressure.
This will help in the future. There is 
something to spray under the frame that 
will help to - I forgot what it is called.
I did the trans cooler lines myself with
a friend and had to bend the lines. It was
a *****. It is hard to bend the lines with
out the right bender. It took 2 times to
get it right. I had one shop repair a line.
Sometimes they can tie into part of a line
and use compression fittings to hold it to
the part of the line that is not leaking.
The other line was replaced at the ford 
dealer. It cost some bucks but I needed
it done. If you can find a dealer or shop
you think won't take you for an arm and
leg I would have them do it.
A lot easier on a lift to work.
Good luck. Leaking lines suck.
I use to look at the fluid leaks alot.
Good Luck.
bill


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The main problem with that truck is the FORD on the front emblem. HAHA
Just kidding, when I bought my 84 k-20 we replaced every brake line, and all the pads shoes and calpiers. However the engine and tranny were 100%. 
BTW do you have a 5 speed or an auto, cause if you have the 5 sp plan on replacing that also. If you plan on keeping the truck, check into a new factory engine, reasonably priced and great warranties. As far as weather to do the work yourself, that all depends on your aptitude. If you have the skill, time, shop,and ambition then you will save big $$$$$. I used to do alot of my own stuff, but as time goes by, it is cheaper for me to have my mechanic do it, and I can make my $$$ on what I do best.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

The fuel tanks on Ford trucks have an insulator on top which holds moisture. This causes the top part of the tank to rust thru. It is usually a small pin hole. If this is your problem it will leak more when the tank is full.
The front tank is an 18 gallon, rear about 20 or 24. Both are available from many aftermarket sources. I got mine from PEP boys, cost about $120 each. You might want to get new retaining straps too. They are usually rusted bad also. Make sure it is not just a fuel line before you spend the money on new tanks. 
Don't bother trying to fix the old tanks, it will leak again at the worst possible time!!


----------



## Tony S (Dec 22, 1999)

I just got done replacing the tank on my 89 F250. I agree with DaveO, Buy a NEW tank.
New aftermarket tanks are cheap (mine was $99.) and well worth it. Mine was rusted on
the top under the strap and got a pin hole in it. It would only leak when it was over 3/4 full.
It is a easy job to do your self. Just make sure the tank is almost empty before you attempt
it.


----------

